# New Project



## big_country84 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just got my first tractor since I was a kid it's a solid 1953 Ford NAA, What u guys think.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,that should be a beauty when its done, be sure to post lots of pics along the way,good luck.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Ya know the SAD part about it?
That tractor is a year younger than me...and it probably works better !!LOL !
A bit of clean up,an' she'll be a beauty !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Thats one heck of work horse.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome, looks like you have your work cut out for you!!


----------



## big_country84 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys yeah it's quit the work horse for being 31 years older than me it works great I hope to have fun with it.


----------



## JerryStauffer (Sep 27, 2012)

Love those wheel weights. We priced a set like that for $600 a few years back. We've got an 801 select o speed diesel converted to 5 speed gas. I think at this time any paint scheme Ford ever used would be appropriate for some part of the tractor-including blue. Is the Proof-Meter broken-at 8000 hours?


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool.Nice looking project.A set of quick attach 3pt arm ends,a front 2"reseiver hitch,and a well placed tool box will be as handy as a shirt pocket for the years to come.Not to be a fussy fus but I have seen too many roll overs with these older tractors.A well built,securely attached,and eye pleasing rops type bar make a easy way to mount a sunshade on.Don't forget a set of seat belts to keep ya in the seat.I will admit I don't use mine everytime but if I am going to do something that raises the risk I throw it on (in case).Have fun/stay safe.


----------

